# European & non-European registering in Spain



## solskinsglad (May 10, 2009)

I'm going to Madrid to study in September, and my husband will follow. I am a Danish citizen, he is Cuban but with a Danish recidency. How do we register?

I guess it will be piece of cake for me to register (some waiting in line), but how about my husband? Will I get my ID-card/some other documentation which will allow us to apply for his recidence as a following spouse on the same day, or how long before we can proceed with his registration? Is he supposed to do the same registration as me, or is it a different procedure for non-Europeans? How long will it be, before he gets his recidency?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you both in Cuba at the moment? I think your first stop should be the Spanish Consulate in Havana.

Consulado de España en LaHabana


----------



## solskinsglad (May 10, 2009)

No we are in Denmark at the moment.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If he has permenent residency in Denmark then he is entitled to the same in any other EU member state.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> If he has permenent residency in Denmark then he is entitled to the same in any other EU member state.


Denmark, together with UK and Ireland, has opted out of this provision for transfer of permanent residency within EU.

But under EU rule, you do have the right to bring your non-EU husband to live in Spain with you as you exercise your community rights, in this case study. How to regularise it differs between EU states, and I think for Spain it probably means entering Spain using his current residence permit for Denmark (so no Schengen visa required) and then apply for Tarjeta de Residencia as a family member of an EU citizen. He will need some supporting documents like your passport, marriage certificate, rental agreement and evidence of funds.

He may be eligible for Spanish nationality after 2 years, as he is of iberoamerican origin. Worth inquiring at the Spanish consulate.


----------



## solskinsglad (May 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all the answers. However, I am looking for hands on experience as to how long the process takes. Story is that he would like to start working in September, and as I assume his recidency will take longer, I'm wondering how long before we should apply. We have family in Spain, so I can go to Spain to register with them in advance so that his working permit will be ready when we move on the 1st of September.

I've already gone through with Danish immigration to get him a recidence here, and Denmark is not the easiest country when it comes to immigration, so I know (way too much) about immigration laws in Europe.

But anyway, thanks again, I hope I'm expressing myself more clearly now - I need to know how long (more or less) getting his residence will take, and if I get enough papers to go through with the application on the same day as I obtain my residence.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

solskinsglad said:


> Thanks a lot for all the answers. However, I am looking for hands on experience as to how long the process takes. Story is that he would like to start working in September, and as I assume his recidency will take longer, I'm wondering how long before we should apply. We have family in Spain, so I can go to Spain to register with them in advance so that his working permit will be ready when we move on the 1st of September.
> 
> I've already gone through with Danish immigration to get him a recidence here, and Denmark is not the easiest country when it comes to immigration, so I know (way too much) about immigration laws in Europe.
> 
> But anyway, thanks again, I hope I'm expressing myself more clearly now - I need to know how long (more or less) getting his residence will take, and if I get enough papers to go through with the application on the same day as I obtain my residence.


I read an article last night that the ' Tarjeta de Residencia as a family member of an EU citizen ' process takes about 6 months.


----------

